

Bank of America hires Malcolm Gladwell - nsavant
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/11/16/bank-of-america-hires-malcolm-gladwell-to-attract-small-business-clients/?utm_source=twitterfeed

======
warmfuzzykitten
Probably hoping he will tweak it.

------
pasbesoin
Demonstrating that for Gladwell, as well -- fine words aside -- "It's just
business."

